
Cuba’s Startup Paradox - Rifu
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/cubas-startup-paradox/
======
m777z
It seems like non-cash payments are still a major headache. I wonder if
Bitcoin might take off in Cuba if more of the country gets reliable Internet
access.

